# TJ Evans Park?



## BigPark (Mar 9, 2012)

I've heard all the rumors and stories about the monster cats, and 8 lb bass that are at TJ evans park but i have never seen anything caught there, and i have never tried. Can someone shines some light on this for me and send me pictures of fish you have caught there? I am most interested in the cats


----------



## BigPark (Mar 9, 2012)

\. Can someone shines some light on this for me and send me pictures of fish you have caught there? \[/QUOTE said:


> What i forgot to say was to PM me so i could give you my email. I prefer the local flow


----------



## TBaker (Mar 29, 2012)

I've also read on here that there's trout in there, yet I have yet to see one come out this year? Are they not restocking it anymore?


----------



## Josh h (Aug 14, 2011)

I used to take my kids to the playground and feed the geese there a couple times a month. I NEVER saw anything caught, always asked the guys how they were doing and don't recall any positive response.

Good luck
Josh


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Saw bass there and caught a bunch of 15-21 inch cats. Bluegill around. There are signs that list other game fish, but who knows?


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

i fished there once and it looked like the dead sea.maybe it was just the day i went.it looks like if it were managed correctly,it would be a nice place to fish.


----------



## TBaker (Mar 29, 2012)

Does anyone know of any other places in the area where there are trout or walleye? With gas at four bucks a gallon I really can't afford trips to Erie.


----------



## browns_jr88 (Aug 5, 2008)

i have heard people say that Mad river has trout but have never tried to fish for them ... i looked it up online and found a link that could possibly help ya... good luck to ya

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fishing_in_Ohio#The_Mad_River


----------



## ethanf163 (Feb 11, 2011)

I fish T.J. Evans regularly. I swear the bluegill we have caught the past few days have been like the ones you catch out at Buckeye lake. It is a live bait kind of place, I caught a walleye on nightcrawler this year, and normally the bass prefer nightcrawler on a hook under a bobber over and 10 dollar lure. I talked to a guy, said to add sugar, and pink food coloring to canned corn, toss some into the lake where you will be fishing and fish under a bobber, closer to the bottom for trout. Also the carp here are huge. Like 50+ pounds huge. Snagged into one on a medium action bass pole last summer and had the time of my life for about 2 minutes before it broke my 10 pound test flouro and Palomar knot. The catfish like liver, but the turtles eat it pretty quick too so either you catch a soft shell turtle or a catfish nearly every cast in the summer on the bottom but I have never caught anything over around 17 inches catfish wise, though I have seen some HUGE catfish pics from there. They do have northern pike, striped bass, and paddlefish in the northernmost pond. Never have I ever caught one, but I have seen the paddlefish, they are pretty cool to look at. You have to have a city of Newark fishing permit to fish here, which are like 10 bucks, and you go to cedar hill cemetary on cedar street in Newark to buy them. Anyways, TJ's is a good place to fish just use live bait and they do allow minnows now, which use to be banned. 

Happy fishing!


----------



## 614dizzy (Jun 1, 2012)

My wife and I fish TJ Evans at least once a week while the kids play on the park playgrounds in the second entrance heading towards Utica, across from the dealership and I have to say the best we caught (fishing with liver, shrimp, hot dogs/shrimp/fresh garlic soaked in kool-aid and water for a cpl days, night crawlers, basic jigs, bobber fishing, etc.) was small baby blues not evening weighing more than 5-10 ounces. Wife caught one mini bass, but thats about it. You get a good cast (if your lucky not to drag in sea-weed) you'll get a few good bites but nothing that sticks around to feast or be feasted... Now adays your lucky to enjoy your visit for just some BBQ and fun with the over populated geese and ducks that stalk you... Every man and woman fisher I have ever talked to say the most negitive things about TJ's. Just 2 weeks ago every trash can was over flowing, trash all over the ground, geese and duck poop on and around everything. I agree with tadluvadd, if it were properly maintained and stocked the way it should be with permits running $12 bucks per adult, and rules based on what? Hippies? TJ's is nothing it used to be from last year!!!


----------



## weekendrental (Sep 19, 2013)

Anyone on here fish these ponds. I was thinking of getting the permit this year. Is it worth it? What is everyone catching? Any tips?


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

They release trout in the spring but it gets fished out fast. I wouldnt waste my money on a permit. Walk out back to the North Fork River and toss a rebel crawl or inline spinner. Catch more fish for sure


----------



## JimVW (Sep 14, 2013)

They will kick you out of the creek if you park at TJ Evans park. I don't think they have the right to the river but I'm not going to argue with someone trying to enforce it.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

I would tell them to shove it firmly up the arse! It is a PUBLIC park and you dont have to have a permit to be there only to fish. They don't own the creek. I have never had an issue doing it but who knows.



JimVW said:


> They will kick you out of the creek if you park at TJ Evans park. I don't think they have the right to the river but I'm not going to argue with someone trying to enforce it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------

